# What happened with Katmandu and how it ended?



## luisedgarf (Jul 15, 2020)

Hi everybody!

I was a long-time of Carole Curtis' Katmandu and I barealy managed to know that the comic ended at 2018, after a long hiatus.

Does somebody know how the comic ended? I'm especially interested what happened with both Liska and Leah's storylines and how they ended, especialy after in the latter issues, Leah's children are now adults.


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 23, 2020)

That comic literally lead to me falling in (musical) love with Bob Seger in the early 2000s. I enjoyed the comic, which got my ears perking up when his song Kathmandu came on the radio and then I realized I liked his other songs as well.

As for how it ends, I don't have a clue. I stopped collecting Furry comics around 2005 or so.


----------



## luisedgarf (Jul 25, 2020)

From what I managed to find in the Internet, it's very difficult to find any information about Katmandu on the web; also, finding the last issues past No. 32 is really difficult, and finding the last published issue (No. 37) is next to impossible, which is kinda weird, since it's more easier to find older issues than newer ones.


----------



## rknight (Oct 15, 2020)

This should help you with that


			https://u18chan.com/board/u18chan/c/topic/1791833
		





luisedgarf said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I was a long-time of Carole Curtis' Katmandu and I barealy managed to know that the comic ended at 2018, after a long hiatus.
> 
> Does somebody know how the comic ended? I'm especially interested what happened with both Liska and Leah's storylines and how they ended, especialy after in the latter issues, Leah's children are now adults.


----------



## luisedgarf (Oct 15, 2020)

Thanks, but I hope you don't get into trouble for sending me a link to an ... illegal page.

And that without mention I already have many of those issues during the time this forum was offline, but from what I read in the meantime, the last issue is almost impossible to find anywhere else, compared with the Shanda the Panda issue that includes the epilogue episode.

Which leaves me with the next question that I would like to know. (Spoilers)



Spoiler: Last issues' spoilers



According with the last issues, Rakon finally bite the dust at issue 36, but someone else, either Rakon's loyalist forces or someone else, attacked the tribe, and besides Liska, many people also died during the attack.  The only thing I want to know is anyone else important with a name (Pyndan, Markree, Shaygin, etc) also died during the final battle, or were they just nameless extras.


----------

